# "Charm" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 25, 2016)

And now there are two poets in the very exclusive club of Laureate recipients who have garnered three consecutive wins! *Ned* has won the third challenge in a row with his superb piece, *The Charmless Poet*, and now joins Firemajic in the hat trick hall of fame. Kindly join us in slamming our palms together with gusto to congratulate him for his accomplishment. 

In addition to receiving this month's well deserved Laureate, Ned's free FoWF subscription shall continue for another month, and he has the honor of selecting of next prompt.



I knew you could do it! Super kudos, me dear, you deserve it! Dare I beg you to go for four? Yes, I do. Select well, ned, and make history next month. I love to be the bearer of great news! Congrats, hon!


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 25, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Phil Istine (Sep 25, 2016)

A hat trick no less!
Well done, Ned.


----------



## escorial (Sep 26, 2016)

well done


----------



## aj47 (Sep 26, 2016)

Way to go!


----------



## Gumby (Sep 26, 2016)

Fabulous job, ned! Congratulations!


----------



## PiP (Sep 26, 2016)

Congratulations Ned, great poem  A well deserved win!


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 26, 2016)

Well done, ned. That is a great poem you wrote there. :salut:


----------



## midnightpoet (Sep 26, 2016)

Congrats, Ned.  Good job.


----------



## ned (Sep 27, 2016)

hello - thank you everyone for your kind words and encouragement.

given such a lame prompt (even I had to put a spin on it) the standard was stellar this month -
and reflected in the close scoring - congrats to Bob, AITBOFTL and PiP for their efforts, that would have 
been worthy winners.

and thank you CD - for hosting a brilliant challenge.

cheers........Ned


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 27, 2016)

BRAVO!!! Ned, fabulous work, you deserve a standing ovation..  Congratulations.... again


----------

